# kuwait on arrival



## sirajyousuf (Oct 7, 2012)

hi all, am working in duabi as a secretary.can i get a on arrival visa to kuwait for 2-3 days to meet my family members.Anyone plz guide me


----------



## mzbebol (Oct 22, 2012)

if you have a residence visa for a GCC country for more than 6 months, you can get a visa on arrival for any other country except KSA.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

hi and welcome to the forum

Always check with the embassy of the country you wish to visit.. click on the visa section and that will be the official wording.


----------

